# M1 Garand Memorial Day Tribute Video



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I made this video as a tribute to my Uncle George, who lost a leg at the Battle of the Bulge, serving as a combat medic. The Garand I'm shooting in this video is a Springfield Armory, all correct, built in 1944, with original receiver and barrel. Dean's Gun Restoration replaced the wood, which was post WWII wood, and reparkerized it.

Hope you like it.

M1 Garand Introduction - History, Photos, Loading and Shooting Demo of World War II Garand - YouTube


----------

